# طرمبة البنزين



## م.احمد التعلب (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكوم يا باشمهندسين
انا كنت عايز اعرف لما تكون طرمبة البنزين ضعيفة ايه اللي يحصل للعربية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 أغسطس 2011)

غالبا يظهر عيب طرمبة البنزين الضعيفة عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى ساعات النهار
وفى معظم الحالات بتعمل تقطيع بالمحرك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووور اخي العقاب علي ردك انا ظهر عندي العيوب التي ذكرتها و بالاضافة عليها كفاءة الموتور قلت في العزم و اقصي ار بي ام يمكن الوصول اليه 6.2 بعد الوصول الي 8 ار بي ام 

وبعد الكشف علي الكمبيوتر الموتور مظبوط وجميع الحساسات سليمة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 أغسطس 2011)

حتى تتاكد قم باختبار ضغط طرمبة البنزين عند ظهور المشكلة
http://www.sealey.co.uk/popupimage.htm?Images/Products/VSE211.V2.png


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (26 أغسطس 2011)

سعادة المشرف م / العقاب الهرم مشكور كل الشكر والاحترام علي مجهودك الكبير وممكن لو سمحت كيف خطوات التي نتبعها للكشف علي الطرمبه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 أغسطس 2011)

وعليكم السلام اخى احمد .. رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeMtqf-sfEo


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (27 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير وبصحه اللهم تقبل منك صيام رمضان وقيامه وجعلك الله ممن اعتق رقابه من النار والف شكر اخي م / العقاب الهرم لك ولكل الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء بهذا المنتدي وكل عام وانتم من الامنين


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور اخي العقاب


----------

